# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 x64 & x86 Russian (Оригинальные образы MSDN)

## jekasochi

*Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 x64 & x86 Russian
Оригинальные образы MSDN*
*Год выпуска*: 2011 
*Версия*: 7601.17514.101119-1850 (x64 & x86) 
*Разработчик*: Microsoft 
*Платформа*: x86 & x64 

*Системные требования*: 
•32-разрядный (x86) или 64-разрядный (x64) процессор с тактовой частотой 1 ГГц или выше; 
•1 ГБ (для 32-разрядной системы) или 2 ГБ (для 64-разрядной системы) оперативной памяти (ОЗУ); 
•16 ГБ (для 32-разрядной системы) или 20 ГБ (для 64-разрядной системы) пространства на жестком диске; 
•графическое устройство DirectX 9 с драйвером WDDM версии 1.0 или выше. 
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский 
*Таблэтка*: Отсутствует 

*Описание:* 
Windows 7 (ранее известная под кодовыми названиями Blackcomb и Vienna) — версия компьютерной операционной системы семейства Windows NT, следующая за Windows Vista. В линейке Windows NT система носит номер версии 6.1. В состав Windows 7 вошли как некоторые разработки, исключенные из Windows Vista, так и новшества в интерфейсе и встроенных программах. 18 июля 2009 г. был подписан золотой код релиза для производителей Windows 7 RTM: 7600.16385.090713-1255 и всем известная Windows 7 вышла на рынок операционных систем. Примерно через полтора года в начале января 2011 г. RTM-Escrow сборка 7601.17514.101119-1850 прошла подписание "Sign-Off" и теперь является официальной финальной RTM сборкой Windows 7 SP1. Windows 7 SP1 содержит ранее выпущенные обновления, распространявшиеся через Центр обновления Windows, а также добавочные обновления для Windows 7. Оригинальные образы Windows 7 SP1 доступны для скачивания по подпискам Software Assurance, начиная с 22 февраля 2011 г.

*ВНИМАНИЕ! 
В образах дисков ничего НЕ ИЗМЕНЕНО! Здесь только оригинальные образы дисков Microsoft (MSDN). 
Никаких ключей, активаторов, лоадеров и т. д. в теме НЕТ. Здесь только дистрибутивы MSDN.*

*Windows 7 Ultimate with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x86_dvd_619117.iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:43:33 AM
SHA1: 17165FE9D23F5ED17D645041B911EADDFB30347E
ISO/CRC: AD224F2D


```
http://letitbit.net/download/63340.6c264c81bd42b58debb939dea62c/ru_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x86_dvd_619117.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Ultimate with Service Pack 1 (x64) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x64_dvd_618249.iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:43:31 AM
SHA1: EDFB096BC3D7DDE2BB4933EC9D2DBAC4581689DB
ISO/CRC: 07E17D28


```
http://letitbit.net/download/41817.4913112dde84d370821b8112c34b/ru_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x64_dvd_618249.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Enterprise with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_enterprise_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620274.is  o
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:38:22 AM
SHA1: 471CCAB94A419748A4F870A44C4E0DFDB479E6C0
ISO/CRC: 4939C668


```
http://letitbit.net/download/75612.7f065223593bd1a1e51835183b10/ru_windows_7_enterprise_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620274.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Enterprise with Service Pack 1 (x64) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_enterprise_with_sp1_x64_dvd_620287.is  o
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:38:23 AM
SHA1: CB3C15A978BA75611AA5C93285324FD1DE3CB7C1
ISO/CRC: CAC769A3


```
http://letitbit.net/download/74849.7e03716e008799bbbfe5dd54b937/ru_windows_7_enterprise_with_sp1_x64_dvd_620287.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_home_premium_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620978.  iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:52:27 AM
SHA1: 9B37220C22E046B3F6D21D87707D5471CFFFA87E
ISO/CRC: 75DBC07E


```
http://letitbit.net/download/23243.2713f8ef0c03b860b08f1bcd2be9/ru_windows_7_home_premium_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620978.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (x64) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_home_premium_with_sp1_x64_dvd_621577.  iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:52:26 AM
SHA1: 7B73F0A9151E2C11E91C36CDAF4BFA3D349F68F7
ISO/CRC: C51D439F


```
http://letitbit.net/download/74698.7eca32f69516d69145a1e1529edd/ru_windows_7_home_premium_with_sp1_x64_dvd_621577.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Home Basic with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_home_basic_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620780.is  o
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:49:34 AM
SHA1: DA552668D4C3AF080AD17566BA1CA864641B5850
ISO/CRC: 0377B39A


```
http://letitbit.net/download/61377.646d1eaa5aec3c39c74793da4eb3/ru_windows_7_home_basic_with_sp1_x86_dvd_620780.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_professional_with_sp1_x86_dvd_622656.  iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:40:27 AM
SHA1: AB1BB0E5AE6F7621CCC56A17A357E8C38A1E48E2
ISO/CRC: B240FAC0


```
http://letitbit.net/download/30323.372e49821681894a00e09ca6fe7b/ru_windows_7_professional_with_sp1_x86_dvd_622656.iso.html
```

*Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1, VL Build (x64) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_professional_with_sp1_vl_build_x64_dv  d_622441.iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:42:07 AM
SHA1: 80C6D59296C9A9FD04870660CBCA8FE5043C4C6D
ISO/CRC: 88911C08


```
http://letitbit.net/download/60264.676e6b798bd530a6aaf265a15eba/ru_windows_7_professional_with_sp1_vl_build_x64_dvd_622441.iso.html
```


*Windows 7 Starter with Service Pack 1 (x86) - DVD (Russian)*
Имя файла: ru_windows_7_starter_with_sp1_x86_dvd_624076.iso
Дата публикации (UTC): 2/21/2011 8:55:44 AM
SHA1: BA493859E5981F113C5D7205AB202DC45DC0E7C5
ISO/CRC: D5C8C240


```
http://letitbit.net/download/00740.01bb67541cb14a797f4fc7642d9b/ru_windows_7_starter_with_sp1_x86_dvd_624076.iso.html
```

----------


## Raod

кто-нибудь качал?

----------

